# just got a brazillian pink salmon birdeating spider



## kennysprincess2006 (Oct 15, 2008)

:lol2: 



hi all i have just got a spider which its name is above not to sure on everything that we need to know know a few main bits and bobs could anyone help with any iformation tips or pointers then any thing would be great even if its just useful web adresses.:2thumb:


----------



## drummerja (Oct 8, 2008)

this isnt your first spider is it?! dude, these guys can grow to around 10inchs lol. 
congratz on getting one, but i would of done alot of reasearch before getting any spider so i know what enclosure to set up for it BEFORE i actually have the spider so it can settle in nicely and not get messed and stressed.
there are alot of useful site, just type its name in google and it should come up with hundreads of links, just look for ones which say "care sheet" 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Coir or peat moss/vermiculite substrate, water bowl (not sponge!!!) cork bark, fake plants, plenty of floor space. If it's adult it'd need about an 18" x 12" floor space. They are good display spiders as they seem to like sitting out in the open. they are huge feeders, large crix, locust and the odd pinky. They can be reasonably even tempered, they can also be completely foul tempered too! they possess urticating hairs on their abdomen which they will "flick" at potential aggressors......you included! They are extremely irritating, like getting fibreglass in your hands. If they get in your eyes, it feels like you've been punched.........for days and the more you rub, the worse it gets!

this was my girly

before her shed.........hence black, bald bum








post shed, looking good


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

dude! it turned into a snake!!!  :lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

you need your eyes testing:lol2: (slip of the finger on photobucket:blush


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: well it was hot whatever it was :lol2:

*runs off with salmon pink*
COME TO MAMA! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater Care Sheet

that aint a bad site, there r loadz tho, most say the same thing. im not 1 2 say 'hope its not ur first t!' because i got a few nasty t's for my first!

just like 2 say.... i cant wait till my pink gets that big!!! wont belong wiv the appitite she has! goin into molt at the mo... again!!! :2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

They double in size when they moult which is amusing. I keep mine bone dry and overflow the waterpot once a week. For the slings i use the info on the sling caresheet i posted. They eat like piggies :flrt:


----------



## kennysprincess2006 (Oct 15, 2008)

:2thumb: 


thanks to all those that replyed all info and pics were gr8 and no its our first spider we had another tranchler and she died and not sure why how can u tell if the spider is male or female
:lol2:


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

You can sex tarantulas from the moult, Sex determination. | Theraphosids of the World. Kepping and breeding in captivity .

Some mature males will have hooks and bulbs, tarantula breeding . :lol:


----------



## Steve 88 (Jan 21, 2008)

i love this T, its tripled in size since ive had it. pretty much always out as well.


----------



## kennysprincess2006 (Oct 15, 2008)

thanks again to all for the replys and pics i cant wait till mine that big it will be cool though i wont be holdding or touching it a bit big for me really
:lol2::lol2:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

hey i have a salmon pink and hes about 2.5 inchs at 5 months old , quite fat but loves it in his cork hide , totally burowed himself in and hasent been out in like a week  miss him is this normal , also i have noticed his abdomen is half black with a whitish patch in the middle , is this premoult if so damb that was quick lol
any advice would be great thanks 

Ad  :2thumb:


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

this was my nice and calm terestrial salmon pink female at 6.5''
and after she shed to 7'' she became a very bad temperd girl biting anything that goes in range so theres no ocasional handling anymore.
be ready for some very weird personality changes with molts its amazing behaviour.
here she was


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

I have 3 salmon pinks, my favourite species so far! :2thumb:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome choice from my experience there not the evil buggers everyone says they are  
heres a pic of my oap salmon pink , shes now 16 








awesome spids , they do get big and beefy  :2thumb: : victory: :2thumb:


----------



## _Birdeater_WM_ (Jan 2, 2010)

amazing photots , i would take some off mine but hes always hiding , loves his hide too much lol any tips to encorage him out ?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

I got 5 of these 2 years ago and they arent as huge growers if you feed sporadically. They are around 4 - 5 inches now. They are great spiders but they arent as easy going as some so you may have hour hands full if it is your first spider. 

I keep mine on soil, moistened once a week with a plantpot hide and all molt nicely and frequently.


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

tokay said:


> Awesome choice from my experience there not the evil buggers everyone says they are
> heres a pic of my oap salmon pink , shes now 16
> image
> awesome spids , they do get big and beefy  :2thumb: : victory: :2thumb:


aww bless her [email protected] years old :flrt:
mine are still dinky and dont seem to be growing as much as my G pulchra which is meant to be a slow growing species.


----------

